# DAY 7 The Birthday



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

As I offically turn 61 today I have been reflecting on my life and those that have and are becoming dear to me. My family had a small get together for me. i got some gifts. One was a monkey sock hat , a machete, socks, two birthday cards, a remote control all terrain car and most asuredly some one gave me some diapers. My life would not be as good as it is without my loved ones. I received Roasted coffee from a HTer. A pm Happy Birthday from another. O MY cooked me a brisket and an apple pie.
To sum up. I have been doing the same thing today as I did when I was born.
Surounded by loved ones eating, sleeping and pooping.
My diapers are bigger.  :hysterical:


----------

